# Guinness World Records, The World's Tallest Cat



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

The World's Tallest Cat









On October 30, 2011 at the Grand Sierra Resort in Reno, Trouble
was measured in an attempt to break the current Tallest Domestic Cat record.

I want to thank Robin Hendrickson for ALL the work she did !!!
We had a lot of witnesses, cameras and videos to record this event.
Dr. Judy Byarlay did the measuring, which came in at 48.3 cm (19 inches) !!

Channels 2 & 4 were there.. and Channel TNTV was shooting the cat show live.

We were all extremely happy, and Trouble was such a trooper to
put up with all of this. All the materials were submitted to Guinness.

On November , 2011 we received an email confirming that Trouble
had in fact been awarded The Tallest Cat record !​


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

here's a couple of pictures from the web site. I should have stated in the title that he's the largest DOMESTIC CAT


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not surprised it's a Savannah, but no pics of him standing?


----------



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

I want one.. how much>


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

catloverami said:


> I'm not surprised it's a Savannah, but no pics of him standing?


The first week in Jan. he will be close to my house. I'll take some pictures


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna said:


> I want one.. how much>


They go from 2,000 dollars all the way to 30,000 dollars


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's my Savannah 
Simba


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, that's a whole lot of kitty! He must weigh over 20 pounds! Gorgeous too!


----------



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

Cats&Plants said:


> Wow, that's a whole lot of kitty! He must weigh over 20 pounds! Gorgeous too!


I hope so my cat was 20lbs lol


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Tuna said:


> I hope so my cat was 20lbs lol


My guess is over 30 lbs
The first weekend in jan I am going to go see him. I'll ask


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Do those Puppia dog harnesses really fit cats?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Warning F/3. Big Cat Rescue assures me that your Savannah, even an F3, will some day murder you and eat all the evidence. I can see it in his eyes even now.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tuna said:


> I want one.. how much>


GENERALLY, 10K for an F1 (Serval/domestic), drops to about 5K for an F2, 2-3K for an F3, F4-F7 maybe $500-1500 depending on quality.

After F6 they start to get pretty ratty and not worth your money.

Just my opinion, I'm sure if any Savannah breeders read this they'll ream me out. I'm okay with that.

My feeling, get a Bengal before anything lower than an F4


----------



## svisland (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.. my name is Debby, and I own Trouble, the worlds tallest cat. To answer a few questions:

He is 20lbs, 19" at the shoulder. A completely baby !
Typically, a savannah of his generation ( f2 ) is appox. 4,500. they DO NOT cost 30,000 like you see advertised...

@ hal1 ~ the f6's are beginning to look a LOT better lately !!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

svisland said:


> Hi everyone.. my name is Debby, and I own Trouble, the worlds tallest cat. To answer a few questions:
> 
> He is 20lbs, 19" at the shoulder. A completely baby !
> Typically, a savannah of his generation ( f2 ) is appox. 4,500. they DO NOT cost 30,000 like you see advertised...
> ...


I'll be at the cat show on the 7th to see trouble. 
When I said up to 30,000 I didn't mean I would pay that or even think its worth it. I have personally seen one advertised for 22,000 
I'm sure some rich Hollywood actor or actress would pay that. 
I look forward to meet you Debbie and trouble. I'm actually looking for a second Savannah. 
Mark


----------



## svisland (Dec 24, 2011)

there is absolutely NO reason for someone to be asking for 22,000 for a savannah. F1's are typically 8 - 10 grand..... unless you want a savannah that is more than 50%, then the cost does go up past 10..... the breeders asking more than 4 - 5,000 for an F2 are the breeders you definitely want to STAY AWAY from 
look forward to meeting you too !


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

What a beautiful animal. Those kind really don't look like a domesticated animal at all.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I met trouble Saturday at a cat show. Absolutely the most beautiful animal I have ever seen. Simply amazing!!!!!!
Mark


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

What a kitty! I would like to see him standing though!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Standing.

World's tallest cat - Telegraph

Having never heard of this breed, I did a bit of research, and it's basically only a generation of breeding away from a wild cat.

There's also a 50% chance of it going nuts and ripping off your face.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge said:


> There's also a 50% chance of it going nuts and ripping off your face.


That statement couldn't be further from the truth. I have a F3 (3rd generation from the African serval.) And he is the sweetest thing.

Also magic isn't even the record holder anymore. Trouble is the new world record and is two inches taller than magic


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

And another thing, there hasn't even been one incident of a Savannah attacking its owner.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

No "reported" incident. They devour the owners entire body.

We used to have another poster "swimcris" who had a Bengal. We haven't heard from her in weeks. I warned her she'd be kitty food.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> No "reported" incident. They devour the owners entire body.


Truth! Start checking missing person cases and see which person owns "1st-3rd generation from wild" pets!

Raecarrow disappeared as well. Used as Bengal food by her pack I suspect!


----------



## svisland (Dec 24, 2011)

where do you get that there is a 50% chance of a savannah attacking ??


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's probably been listening to the Big Cat Rescue propaganda

They claim there's a 50% chance that any domestic cat "won't like you"


----------

